# Dialer mit 00239 Vorwahl?



## Elchbulle (5 Mai 2004)

Moin,

ich wurde gestern zu einer bekannten gerufen ihren Drucker zu installieren, dabei sagt sie zu mir das sie aufeinmal eine Telefonrechnung von 207 Euro hätte statt der üblichen 60. 
Es waren mehrere Gespräche mit der Nummer 00239281531 alle so um 20 euro herum aufgelistet. Frage könnte das ein Dialer sein?

Ich habe ihr geraten erstmal nur unter Linux ins Internet zu gehen und wenn sie windows benutzt das Modem auszuschalten. Telekom hat sie auch informiert und dort riet man ihr nur einen teilbetrag zu überweisen.

Was ist nun zutun ?
Ich hab zwar schon eine Menge mit Rechnern gemacht aber mit Dialern nie zu tun da ich selbst ein Linuxrouter davor habe 

GrußElch


----------



## Anonymous (5 Mai 2004)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=50484

hier lesen

und hier auch:

http://www.bsi.de/dialer/warnung/auslandsrufnummer.htm

"00-239- Sao Tome und Principe"


----------

